# Wireless relay for Directv?



## MauiJimK (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a second home on my property approximately 300 feet away from my primary residence. Recently I installed a EZ-Bridge-Lite EZBR-0214+ High Power Outdoor Wireless Point to Point System between the houses and it works great for the internet. The bridge claims to have a 3 mile range.
The second house is used for friends and family when they come to visit and is not always occupied.
Is there any way to network Directv through this bridge so TV is available when somewhere is there? I can't see paying for an around the clock DTV when it won't always be used.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not totally sure, but if the direct tv is wireless you should be able to if the direct tv would pick it up personally I believe in firestick's and internet over sat dishes , but I like that wireless point to point thing cause I would really like WiFi in the garage 50 feet away


----------

